# Temporary DIY hutch cover



## farhana (Mar 15, 2014)

Just bought a hutch while buying a rabbit from the previous owner. The owner gave us a lot of stuff and for some reason my brain told me to say no to the hutch cover because it looked very ratty.

Now I've got 2 bunnies outside in a hutch and no cover. Is there anything I could put together that would be suitable to protect them from the rain (and anything else) tonight? I'd bring them in but the hutch is as neutral territory as my home gets. My first bun gets very aggressive around the new one inside the house but seems fine with her outside.

The whole bonding process is also upsetting me already. I don't know if I should separate them now that they've spent time together. Or if I should leave them together? I really don't like the way my rabbit is behaving either so I'm considering getting someone else to do it all. Does anyone have recommendations for a rabbit bonding service?


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

Tarpaulin tied down with rope works well (don't tie it too tight so that it completely seals off the hutch, leave a flap at the bottom if that makes sense?)

This can be rolled up and weighed down with a brick on top of the hutch when it is warm or dry. 

I wouldn't leave them alone over night if you are not happy with their behaviour towards each other at this point. In an ideal world you would be able to leave them together in a room while you spend the night in the same room, so that you are able to separate any scuffles, but obviously that may not be an option for you. If you think they are likely to fight then I would separate them if you can't be there. When rabbits fight they can cause some serious injury. 

In terms of bonding services - can you contact a local rescue? They may be able to keep the rabbits for a few days and do it for you - they will already have lots of experience of doing this with the rabbits up for re homing - if they say yes then you could make a donation to help them out and say thank you for their time and effort (which would also help the rabbits that they are re homing)


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Tarpaulin or clear plastic - the sort you can buy on rolls at garden centres - works well. We use both.

We use tarpaulin on top, back and sides of hutches for extra protection (and on runs), in the winter, and use clear plastic to make covers for fronts of hutches that can be rolled up/dropped down, according to the weather.

Re bonding - small, neutral territory is the way to go. Have a good read of the Bonding Sticky.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Have you read the bonding sticky at the top of the rabbit forum?

Tarp or perspex works well but you need to allow plenty of ventilation. If the bed area is dry then I wouldn't worry too much about the rest, just keep the hutch out of draughts.


----------

